# Jack Taylor



## Kernowdreamer (23 Oct 2017)

Hi.

I recently picked up this frame from a discerning seller who was disposing of his late fathers collection. He didn't want the frame to go abroad or to someone who would sell it on. I was specifically looking for a Taylor (although, not necessarily a tandem) as they were made in the town where I grew up, so we were both happy chappies.

Anyone else out there with a Jack Taylor? I have yet to see another tandem with this frame design and would be interested to hear opinions on it's intended use. Tour, TT or track, I wonder?


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (23 Oct 2017)

Hi Kd. Certainly an interesting purchase albeit I have never been into tandems myself.
This has been largely due to an inability to be able to store it and the lack of a reliable stoker.
The out of area riding that would help promote tandem jaunts I have also seen as a problem when it came to transportation as in the early days I did not have estate cars or car derived vans that could do the deed.
Are you intending keeping the frame as it is or ar you looking to have an authentic refurbishment carried-out ?

Safe and enjoyable riding to you and your stoker or would it be that you could end-up rear saddle directing ?


----------



## Kernowdreamer (23 Oct 2017)

No plans to build it up. Budget won't stretch to a full build and as it would be at least another 2 feet long I can't imagine where I would put it! It's hanging on the wall where I admire the workmanship. No that's not a waste. It will be fully intact for the next appreciative owner.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (23 Oct 2017)

Hi again Kd. There is absolutely nothing wrong with display a tasty piece of Cyclery Art Work by adorning a wall with it.
A few years ago there was a piece of Liverpool Cycle History - a Golden Anniversary model Harry Quinn albeit a complete bike up for sale on E'bay that was listed at some almost insane starting bid.
I am not certain but I believe that it ended up being shipped out to the United States or Australia judging by the disclosure from the interested parties that exchanged messages about shipping costs.
It allegedly was only used the once at a special rally to commemorate the 50th year of the the building of the Harry Quinn Cycle business.

Harry Quinn sadly passed away several years ago having moved away from Liverpool to the Pembrokeshire area where he spent his last years with his son whom specialised in Mountain Bikes.


----------



## Tight Git (26 Oct 2017)

When I was a nipper I had a Claud Butler velox 71 and my friend had a Jack Taylor (not tandems!) - I lived 4 miles from Stockton and remember the 'factory' very well! Enjoy your piece of art.


----------



## bigjim (4 Nov 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALNsQpCL8LY


----------



## ChopperGav (20 Nov 2017)

This is mine, a 71 tourist framed tandem, as you can see a little different from yours. I picked mine up locally (Norfolk) someone disposing of his fathers estate and it appears to have had a somewhat easy life, it rides beautifully, hope you enjoy yours whatever you do with it.


----------

